
Anthony Bourdain dead at 61 - koolba
https://www.cnn.com/2018/06/08/us/anthony-bourdain-obit/index.html
======
ColinWright
Discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17264376](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17264376)

